# Problème de connexion wi-fi MacBook pro 13" TB (2016)



## Cyx0u (15 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec la connexion wi-fi avec Bootcamp.
Dès que j'essaie de me connecté à ma Livebox, je vois le wi-fi dans connexion réseau se désactiver et réactiver immédiatement.



J'ai essayé de rebooter la box plusieurs fois, de passer en IP fixe et et même de me connecter sur la bande des 5Ghz. Rien n'y fait...
J'ai même réinstallé Windows en pensant que les pilotes Bootcamp c'était mal installé.

Par contre, si je me connecte sur mon iPhone en partage de connexion. Ça fonctionne correctement
Et aucun problème sur OS X ou mes autres appareils.

Je voudrais savoir si d'autres le problème et si les pilotes ne sont pas tout à fait fonctionnel.
À moins que ça vienne d'une mauvaise manipulation.


----------



## Cyx0u (19 Avril 2017)

J'ai un peu amélioré le problème en changeant les paramètres d'alimentation et dans avancé de la carte réseau.


Mais j'avais toujours des coupures toutes les 3 minutes environ.
Et aujourd'hui après une mise à jour avec Apple Software Update, Le problème semble réglé.


----------



## Mac2A (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour Cyx0u,

j'ai eu le même problème avec une MàJ d'Apple Software Update... qu'Apple n'a pas pu résoudre après de multiples appels  via Apple Care

Voici ma configuration: Mac mini last 2012; Montain Lion 10.8.5 et Boot Camp installé avec Windows 7 64 bits édition familiale premium

Tout fonctionnait très bien depuis des années, souris, Wifi... aucun problème; le système était extrêmement stable et fiable.

voici la MàJ Apple Software Update effectuée qui m'a fait perdre toute la stabilité du système: perte de la connexion Wifi + souris:





La seule solution a été de tout réinstallé (Boot Camp, W7 et les pilotes); heureusement que j'avais une sauvegarde windows.

*Le problème est le suivant* : vous ne pouvez pas revenir à un état antérieur d'Apple Software Update (Apple me l'a confirmé)

Alors si cela peut aider d'autres personnes, un conseil, réfléchissez à deux fois avant de faire la MàJ, surtout lorsque tout fonctionne parfaitement. Il faut garder tous vos fichiers du Dossier WindowsSupport (Boot Camp, Drivers...) car la seule solution sera de réinstaller WindowsSupport pour BootCamp.


----------

